

The Product Bay (Pirate Bay for personal fabrication) - paulgerhardt
http://theproductbay.org/

======
jey

      <ACHTUNG> Vaporware Ahead! </ACHTUNG>
    

But, I'll support the spirit/thought anyway.

Relevant: Free e-book of Engines of Creation by Eric Drexler,
<http://e-drexler.com/d/06/00/EOC/EOC_Table_of_Contents.html>
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Engines_of_Creation>)

------
akbar101
you wouldn't download a car

------
nitrogen
I think there would be nothing cooler than to be able to "pirate" food.
Farming would become a niche operation for those who love it, and those who
want "real" food, while most of the world would live on "photocopied"
watermelon, bread, and steak.

~~~
paulgerhardt
See
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monsanto_Canada_Inc._v._Schmeis...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monsanto_Canada_Inc._v._Schmeiser)

Monsanto (maker of 90% of genetically engineered seeds, 46B market cap) sued a
neighboring farmer for patent infringement after their seeds were found in his
field, which he harvested, and later resold as feed...

------
whimsy
I believe this idea was part of Snow Crash, and also a premise of Cory
Doctorow's "Makers." (Except the means of production are centralized in
Makers, iirc.)

------
chaostheory
there's nothing there aside from a big banner ad. what is interesting about
the site? did I miss something?

------
swagatmahapatra
i didnt understand this at all..can some one explain this to me ,please. . .

------
steveklabnik
Ah, yes. This has been mentioned in concept by various blogs, but nobody's
done anything more than Thingaverse yet.

Iiiinteresting.

------
joshu
Shapeways?

